# Sending mail from iPhone 4S



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been playing around with my 4S for about a month now. I don't seem to be able to send mail from it when I take a picture and want to send it to someone. I think I can reply to messages sent to me just fine. My e-mail is set up exactly as it is is on my iPad, and I have checked and double checked my incoming and outgoing servers. What am I missing? Jane


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Go into your Settings - Mail - and check to see what is set as your Default Mail account.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My default is set to my home e-mail. However, I notice that my contact list default is my work mail. There is not a choice to make my home e-mail the contact default.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry.  I have no idea.  I'd go in to the Apple store and ask.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

You mean the Apple Store that is a couple of hundred miles away?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ahhh, then call them or go in to your Cellular Provider.


----------

